# Veterans Roll Call



## Fireengines (Nov 10, 2014)

List your military service....

US Navy 1968-1972
Photographers Mate PH3
Vietnam
USS Chipola AO-63
USS Mount Whitney LCC-20
NAS Norfolk, VA

Thank you for your service!


----------



## glenspens (Nov 10, 2014)

U S Air Force
Worked on B-52, KC-135, B-1a and B-1b
1975-1995
Now work for DOD Army


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 10, 2014)

US Navy 
1962 - '68  (reserves while in school) Parachute Rigger (PRAN)
1968 - '88  Intelligence Officer (LCDR)

USS Independence (CV-62)/RVAH-11
USS Constellation (CV-64)/RVAH-11
USS Enterprise (CVN-65)/CarGru 7
USS Midway (CV-41)/CarGru 7
USS Kitty Hawk (CV-63)/CarGru 7
USS Fairfax County (LST-1193)/SpecOps

NAS Agana Guam (VQ-1) 
DIA
SACLANT
NAS Oceana (TacWingsLant)
NAB Little Creek (SWDG)

Vietnam


----------



## mjsix1 (Nov 10, 2014)

US Army
Germany, Kwajalein, Ft. Bliss, Ft Bragg, Ft Carson, Ft Leavenworth, Grenada
USMA 1978
1978 - 1999


----------



## Whaler (Nov 10, 2014)

US Air Force
1957 -1965
Technical school & survival instructor.


----------



## studioseven (Nov 10, 2014)

US Army 1973-1980
Ft Knox, Ft Jackson, Ft Sill, Ft Polk, Ft Irwin & Germany


----------



## Rodnall (Nov 10, 2014)

US Air Force 1975-1979
C-130 crew chief
Mc Chord, Rhein Main


----------



## Teacher (Nov 10, 2014)

Army 1970-71
Ft. Ord, Vietnam, Ft. Carson
2/1 Inc., 196th Brigade, Americal


----------



## mike4066 (Nov 10, 2014)

United States Marine Corps 1996-2000
Small Computer Systems Specialist (4066)
Camp Schwab, Okinawa
Camp Lejeune, N.C.

Happy Birthday fellow leathernecks.


----------



## BJohn (Nov 10, 2014)

U.S. Air Force 1974 - 1978

Tail Gunner B-52 Vietnam winding down changed specialty to Electronics Tech. Ground Based navigation systems.

Go Air Force 2014 Commanders Trophy Winner


----------



## johnstun (Nov 10, 2014)

*submarine service*

1962 to 1977 retired master chief.
uss John Adams
uss george c marshal
uss redfin


----------



## jeffreybrown18 (Nov 10, 2014)

U.S. Army 2004-2014
Fort Campbell, Baumholder Germany, Fort Campbell, Kadena AB Okinawa.
Iraq 2005-2006
Iraq 2008-2009
Afghanistan 2010-2011


----------



## MikeL (Nov 10, 2014)

Active duty Air Force 1982-1991. KC135 pilot
Air National Guard 1991-present. KC135 pilot
Will retire soon with 33 1/2 years. Love it.


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 10, 2014)

US Army
1985-2008
Happily Retired and busy as heck!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 10, 2014)

U.S. Army
Cryptography.
1961-1964


----------



## wood128 (Nov 10, 2014)

USAF 1955 - 1985
Navigator, Flight Examiner C-54 and C-121 Charleston AFB, SC
Weapons Systems Development , Wright Patterson AFB, OH


----------



## wpawa (Nov 10, 2014)

US Air Force 2001 (pre 9-11) to present.  

Cyber Transport engineer

09-10 Baghdad Iraq 
12-13 Kabul Afghanistan  

A Big thank you to all the veterans out there.


----------



## leaycraft (Nov 10, 2014)

US Army 1972-1978 NJARNG
Sgt. ,Combat Medic/ Trauma Specialist


----------



## tdsmart (Nov 10, 2014)

U.S. Army - 1974-1997
Ft Knox, Ft Benning, Ft Hood, Ft Monroe, Germany (Aschaffenburg, Fulda, Heidelberg), Pentagon


----------



## FredWillU (Nov 10, 2014)

US Air Force
1969-1973
Crew Chief F-111D
Cannon AFB


----------



## oakham (Nov 10, 2014)

Royal Air Force '88-97
Swinderby, 
Locking,
Lossiemouth, 
Troodos, Cyprus 
Locking,
Benson

Ground radio/radar technician

Loved it


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 10, 2014)

Navy July '65 -March '69

Oct. '65 - Oct. '66 EOD Diver support Landing Craft LCM-7

Oct. '66 - Mar. '69 USS Nantahala AO-60


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 10, 2014)

U.S. Air Force (E-7 retired) - Feb 29 1960 to Mar 1 1980 Going in on Leap Year's Day they wanted me to serve 80 years!!!
Radio Intercept:music:, Computer Operator, Computer Programmer, Computer Maintenance, Flight Line Electronics Maintenance Supervisor, Communications Maintenance Supervisor.
Commands: USAFSS, AFCS, SAC
Bases: Keesler, Goodfellow, Clark AFB Phillipines, USAFSS Hqs Kelly AFB, San Vito Italy, Stewart AFB, McChord AFB, Ft. Monmouth NJ, RAF Croughton UK, Dyess AFB, RETIRED.
Do I miss it? You bet!
I couldn't have made it without my wife and family being by my side. :biggrin:
gordon


----------



## papaturner (Nov 10, 2014)

U.S.Army 1965 to 1967
Ansbach, Germany


----------



## nativewooder (Nov 10, 2014)

USN '61-'65
USS Saratoga (CVA-60)
ETR3
Two great Med Cruises!


----------



## Edgar (Nov 10, 2014)

Texas Army National Guard/US Army Reserve
1969-1975
OCS at Camp Mabry, Austin, TX
Final rank - 1Lt
Very close to Captains bars but I would have had to re up for another 6 years - it was tempting


----------



## keithbyrd (Nov 10, 2014)

USMC 1965-69
Sgt 
Jet engine mechanic - Viet Nam
Gunner on medivac chopper, Viet Nam
Brig warden - Pearl Harbor


----------



## Swagopenturner (Nov 10, 2014)

USAF Explosive Ordnance Disposal
1983 - 2004
EOD, Sniper, Combat Medic, Jump, Dive Qual
RAF Upper Heyford, Cannon AFB, Eielson, AFB, Scott, AFB, Indian Head Naval Ordnance Station, Nellis AFB, and too many countries to remember!


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 10, 2014)

US Army 1967 - 1969
Vietnam Vet

Combat Infantryman Badge
Purple Heart

Medical Retirement February 14, 1969


----------



## butchf18a (Nov 10, 2014)

Major USMC 1977-1991
Pilot, A-4M, FA-18C, aviation intelligence


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 10, 2014)

USMC 1970-1973 - 0311 grunt
US Army National Guard 1974-1976 - 155 Howitzer Gunner
US Air Force Reserves 1976-1978 - Logistics Specialist

I'm a slow learner

Jim Smith


----------



## terry q (Nov 10, 2014)

U.S. Navy
1970-1974
Yeoman 
6th fleet shore staff
NATO base Naples, Italy


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 10, 2014)

US Navy 1974- 1994

PR A school Lakehurst NJ

VA-75 NAS Lemoore CA  

USS Coral Sea

USS Kitty Hawk

NAF Mildenhall England 

AIMD Paraloft NAS Millington TN 

VF - 84 NAS Oceana VA
USS NIMITZ

HC - 2 NAS Norfolk VA

VA - 35 NAS Oceana VA
USS John F Kennedy
USS Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## renichols (Nov 10, 2014)

USAF 1977-1997
Jet Engine Mechanic
Offutt AFB, NE. 
All 20 years at Offutt, Joined the Air Force to get out of the Midwest (From eastern Iowa) 


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 10, 2014)

U.S. Navy, 1960 - 1964
Radioman 2nd
Boot & Radio School - San Diego  1960-1961
Naval Communications Station, Agana Guam Sep 1961 - Mar 1962
Naval Station, Agana Guam April 1962 - Jan 1963
USS Finch, DER328  Feb 1963 to August 1964


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Nov 10, 2014)

U.S. Navy Retired, (Regular-1964-1971) (Reserve-1981-1999)
1964-1971 E6 Fire Control Technician Missiles, 1981-1999 E6 Fire Controlman
Boot at Great Lakes
1965-1971 USS Long Beach CGN-9, TAD USS Truxtun DLGN-35

Mar 1971-Feb 1981 Broken Service

1981-1999:NAVRESCEN LEX KY
1984-1999 NAVRESCEN LEX KY Center Master at Arms
USS Biddle DLG-34 USNR-3409 NRC Lexington, KY
USS Wainwright DLG-28
SIMA Charleston
SIMA Norfolk

1999 -E6FC Retired 24Yrs 9Mths


----------



## kingkeyman (Nov 10, 2014)

Army   1986-1990
Ft, Knox
Aschaffenburg,Germany
 Ft Hood


----------



## Sataro (Nov 10, 2014)

US Air Force

Law Enforcement Specialist

1977 -  1983

Shaw AFB, Sumter, SC
Kadena AB, Okinawa, Japan

Last 22 years teaching school & still at it....


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Nov 10, 2014)

U.S. Army 1991-1994
Small Arms/Towed Artillery Repairer
Stepped off the bus at Ft Dix the same day as they Called the Cease Fire for Desert Storm...  

512th Maint. Mannheim 91-92
USAAMCC MOPP SHOP Rock Island Arsenal 92-94

My page at Together We Served.


----------



## termitedave (Nov 10, 2014)

USMC 94-97
Combat Engineer
Semper  Fi
Happy Birthday Marines!!!!

David Seaba


----------



## JTisher (Nov 10, 2014)

U.S. Army
Combat Engineer 
1990 to 1993


----------



## jack rich (Nov 10, 2014)

Dominican Republic revolution 1965 2/325/82nd abn.

Vietnam 1965-66 1/7 1st air cav. D Co recon

purple heart happy valley mar. 1966


----------



## Jeff turns (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks to all you Veterans for your service. Much appreciated.


----------



## ssajn (Nov 10, 2014)

1968-1972 US Coast Guard
Navigator on USCGC Raritan

1978-1985 Wisconsin Army National Guard
A-121/FA
Fire Direction Control Chief
Forward Observer
Wisconsin State Pistol Team
Sniper


----------



## turncrazy43 (Nov 10, 2014)

US Army
US Army Reserve 
1968- 1983
PVT- E-8 (1SGT)


----------



## rrfd4 (Nov 10, 2014)

US Air Force
1966 - 1970
Weapons System F-4C


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Nov 10, 2014)

US Air Force

1978-1998


----------



## loydstuts (Nov 11, 2014)

U S Air Force
1971 - 1991
Supply Technician
Gunsmith
Supt of computer programming, Strategic Air Command


----------



## TonyL (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you all for serving!


----------



## philipff (Nov 11, 2014)

Navy, Aviator, helicopter pilot, 4 command tours from 04 to 07.  Taught some guys to land on the moon, did some techie innovations/adaptions and made some rescues at sea.  Miss the men and the mission but not the politics.  P.


----------



## kruzzer (Nov 11, 2014)

US Army
1966-1968
Zweibrücken Germany
D-2-56


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 11, 2014)

RCEME (Royal Canadian Electrical and Mechanical Engineer)
Sgt -retired
1985-2011   26 years as an Army Weapons Technician


----------



## jack rich (Nov 11, 2014)

US. Army 1963-66

Dominican Republic Revolution 1965 2/325 inf.

 82nd airborne

Vietnam 1965-66 1/7 1st air cav.

Purple Heart Mar. 1966  Happy Valley


----------



## reporp21 (Nov 11, 2014)

USAF Retired.   1994- 2014

Missile Maint Tech. Minuteman III.  1994- 1998 Cheyenne, Wy

Tactical Aircraft Mechanic. 1998- 2014.  Moody AFB, Kunsan AB, Spangdahlem AB, Holloman AFB, Langley AFB.  Worked F-16, F-117, F-22


----------



## Skewer (Nov 11, 2014)

Army Signal Corp!
2001-2007
Iraq Vet


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 11, 2014)

I read every post in this thread, the least I could do for all y'all have done for us!
THANK YOU!!


----------



## avbill (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you to all you veterans


----------



## jallan (Nov 11, 2014)

US Air Force 1960-62
Biggs AFB Air Police


----------



## K-9 Man (Nov 11, 2014)

United States Air Force
1996 to Present
Germany
Travis AFB
Korea
Malmstrom AFB
Eielson AFB, AK
Offutt AFB, NE currently

Military Working Dog Handler
Nuclear Airborne Command and Control


----------



## larryc (Nov 11, 2014)

Haven't seen any as early as this.

US Army 1948 - 1952


----------



## bmlewis (Nov 11, 2014)

US Navy 1996-2006
Reactor Operator
USS Enterprise (CVN-65)
Trident Refit Facility King's Bay


----------



## wwneko (Nov 11, 2014)

US Air Force
2004-present
C-130 Loadmaster
Formal Training Tech School Instructor 
Yokota Air Base, Japan 
Little Rock Air Force Base


----------



## navycop (Nov 11, 2014)

US Navy
1989-2008
USS Saipan (Flight deck Landing/Launching Helo's and AV-8's)
Norfolk Base (Base Security)
USS Truman (Ship Security)
NAS Oceana (Base Security)
USS Wasp (Crash and Salvage)


----------



## tim self (Nov 11, 2014)

USMC
1977-1997
MCRD San Diego  (where life begins)
NAS Millington, Tn. (school and training)
MCAS El Toro, CA (more training)
MCAS Yuma, AZ (Station Weapons, where we built the things that go boom.)
MCAS Iwakuni, Japan (HAMS/MALS-12)
MCAS Yuma, AZ (AIMD)
MCAS El Toro, CA (NAMTRADET) (MALS-11)
MCB Camp Butler, Okinawa Japan (1st MAW)
MCB Camp Pendleton, CA (MALS-39)


----------



## Akula (Nov 11, 2014)

US Army
Ft Benning
Bld 4
Senior Scout LLRP


----------



## robersonjr (Nov 12, 2014)

US NAVY 69-98 Rertied CWO4 Aviation Ordnanceman
VA-82 NAS Cecil Field, Fla.  USS America
VA-174 Yuma, Az
VA-94 USS Coral Sea
VA-122 NAS Lemoore, Ca
VAQ-34 NAS Point Mugu, Ca.
VS-21 NAS North Island, Ca. USS Enterprise
VF-2 NAS Merimar, Ca.  USS Ranger
COMASWWINGPAC NAS North Island, Ca.
VF-2 NAS Merimar, Ca. USS Constelation
SFWPD NAS Fallon, Nv.


----------



## Crashmph (Nov 12, 2014)

US Navy 1998-2008 - IT1(SW)

Information Systems Tech

USS Seattle AOE-3
NCTAMS EUROCENT Det London UK
SECDEC Personal Comm Staff


----------



## tjseagrove (Nov 12, 2014)

Navy
1981-1991
Firecontolman 1st Class
Great Lakes, IL Boot Camp and Electronics School
USS Wainwright CG-28 83-87
Charleston Naval Shipyard 87-91

I sure miss going to sea even though at the time I didn't like it...go figure.


----------



## tseger (Nov 12, 2014)

USMC 1988-1992

Paris Island
29 Palms
White Sands Missle Range
ElToro
Camp Pendleton


----------



## steamshovel (Nov 12, 2014)

USAF 1961-1965
Bentwaters AFB. England
Wheelus AFB, Libya
Myrtle Beach AFB. Myrtle Beach, SC
Motor Pool


----------



## OldAirForce (Nov 12, 2014)

USAF 1971-1992
Signals Intelligence
mostly overseas in Asia and Europe
Thailand
Korea
Okinawa (twice)
Italy 
Germany


----------



## hcpens (Nov 12, 2014)

USAF 1976 -1996
F4, F16 Aircraft Crew Chief
ICBM Crew Chief
Desert Storm, Shield.
Hill AFB
McDill AFB
McConnell AFB
Korea
Germany


----------



## Janster (Nov 13, 2014)

Air National Guard  72-78  Engineering and then a COOK, (by my choice).
We served about 370 guardsmen and women monthly. I did enjoy my time in the guard!


----------



## rthines (Nov 13, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> US Navy
> 1962 - '68  (reserves while in school) Parachute Rigger (PRAN)
> 1968 - '88  Intelligence Officer (LCDR)
> 
> ...




Jon,

Think you may have crushed on the big I with my dad and God father?

Rick Hines
Jim Strait 

Just curious?


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 14, 2014)

61-68 US Army
Fort Hood Texas
Fort Ord Calif
Manheim Germany - 542 MP Co Stockade 62-64
Vietman 2d Surg Hosp An Khe with 1st Cav 65-66
Ft Benning 34 Med Bn 66-67
Okinawa 10th MP Grp 67-68
Proudly Served


----------



## MichaelD (Nov 14, 2014)

69-73 USAF SSgt
Aircraft Weapons
Clark Philippines
Udorn Thailand
Bangkok Thailand
Thon Son Nhut Vietnam
Nellis AFB Nevada


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 14, 2014)

rthines said:


> Jon,
> 
> Think you may have crushed on the big I with my dad and God father?
> 
> ...



It is entirely possible, but with an air wing and ship's company of 5,000 (+/-) souls, it is hard to say.

jpw


----------



## Rick_G (Nov 14, 2014)

RCAF  1965  1975

Avionics Tech.   Cpl.


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 14, 2014)

darrin1200 said:


> RCEME (Royal Canadian Electrical and Mechanical Engineer)
> Sgt -retired
> 1985-2011   26 years as an Army Weapons Technician


It's my pleasure to know you Darrin! 
Thanks for assisting in the protection of our country!


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Rick_G said:


> RCAF  1965  1975
> 
> Avionics Tech.   Cpl.


My pleasure to call you a friend, Rick!
Thanks for your service!


----------



## healeydays (Nov 14, 2014)

73-76
US Army 9th Infantry Signal Corp & Army Intelligence
Ft Dix, Ft Gordon, Ft Lewis, White Sands, many refugee camps after Saigon fell

76-79
US Army Reserve
324 DPU
Hanscom AFB


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Nov 14, 2014)

USAF   B52 Main. 56/58


----------



## denniszoomy (Nov 14, 2014)

USAF
Air Transportation Specialist
1986 -2006


----------



## penfetish (Nov 14, 2014)

US Navy 1973 -1975
Photographers Mate PH3
Served in Pensacola, FL


----------



## sbwertz (Nov 15, 2014)

Women's Army Corps, 1961-63
Pentagon, West Point Hospital


----------



## BKelley (Sep 30, 2016)

I am not a veteran, but feel very close to the Airforce.  Worked on F4U Corsairs, C-47,  C-97 C-123, C-124, C-130, C-141, C-5, Jet Star, DeHaviland Dove, T-33, T-38, TF-102, F-102, 
B-66, B-47,  B-26, C-54, B-57, SA-16.  Worked at Atlanta Airport, Miami Airport, Donaldson AFB, Chateauroux, AB, Spangdalm AB, Pepperill AB, Thule, AB, Warren AFB, Ryan Aeronautical,  Clark Field, Hickham, Elmendorf and a few more scattered across the States.
Worked a long time with The old Land-Air and Dynalectron.

Ben


----------



## Edgar (Sep 30, 2016)

I consider you to be a veteran, Ben. Thanks for your service.


----------



## Novicewoodworker (Sep 30, 2016)

U.S. Navy
Storekeeper SK2
USS Saratoga CV-60 Jan 94 - Oct 94
USS Mitscher DDG-57 Dec 94 - Dec 98
Navy Recruiting District, Michigan Dec 98 - Feb 00


----------



## davidbr (Sep 30, 2016)

US Navy, radarman, Swift boats, Viet NAM, 1970


----------



## Jolly Red (Sep 30, 2016)

Navy Construction Battalions
EA5
1969 to 1971
Vietnam With MCB 10
Pearl Harbor with CBU 413


----------



## Loucurr (Sep 30, 2016)

US Air Force 1983 - 1992
Desert Shield/Desert Storm

NH Air National Guard 1993 - 2006
Operation Enduring Freedom
MSgt Ret.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Sep 30, 2016)

Royal Australian Army  1965 - 1967
Vietnam.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Sep 30, 2016)

U.S.Navy
Aug 1986 - Aug 1990
Hospital Corpsman
Pharmacy Technician


----------



## clayton717 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ohio Army National Guard
1988 - 1997
Engineers- Heavy Equipment Operator


----------



## farmer (Oct 1, 2016)

*Veteran*

USN  74 -78 

Fall of Saigon.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 1, 2016)

USMC 1967 – 1993 Parris Island, Lejeune, Quantico, Pendleton, Viet Nam, Okinawa, Viet Nam, Lejeune, Naval Odnance Station Indian Head MD, Quantico, Recruiting Duty (MS & AL), Okinawa, Naval Odnance Station Indian Head MD, Hawaii, 2nd Mar Air Wing, Lejune, Hawaii, Desert Shield/Storm, Hawaii.


----------



## MTViper (Oct 2, 2016)

US Air Force
June 1973-Jan 1994
Fighter pilot - A-7, OV-10, and F-16
3 years as advisor to US Army Airborne Unit
Texas, Louisiana, Germany, Italy, Nevada, South Carolina, Korea, Virginia, Montana (plus TDYs)
Lt Col (Ret)


----------



## Lee58 (Oct 3, 2016)

US Air Force (Ret)
1970/1991
Aircraft Structures
Quality Assurance


----------



## eharri446 (Oct 4, 2016)

US Army
1969/1984
Communications Repair
Armor Tank Commander
Longshoreman
Ethiopia, Vietnam, Thailand, Okinawa, Korea, Germany
Fort Gordon GA, Ft Benning GA, Fort Stewart GA, Fort Story VA (Virginia Beach)


----------



## ADKBUG (Oct 4, 2016)

USMC 1981 - 1993

2831 Microwave Radio Repair
MCRD-Parris Island, SC
MCCES-29 Palms, CA
7th Comm Bn-Camp Hansen, Okinawa, Japan
8th Comm Bn-Camp Lejeune, NC
7th Comm Bn-Camp Hansen, Okinawa, Japan
MCLB-Albany, GA
IRR (1990-1993)-Syracuse, NY
Gulf War - 1991(MCCES, 29 Palms, CA)


----------



## Dusty (Oct 4, 2016)

U.S> Army 1957/1959 Berlin Germany
 Cuban Missel Crises 1960/1961Ft.Chaffee Ak.


----------



## ExcaliburCraftworks (Oct 4, 2016)

US Army (Active 1982 - 1987) 
05B, 05C, 31C, 31F (Signal Corps)
11th ADA Sig BN (Germany), 101st MI BN (Big Red 1) Fort Riley 
US Army Nebraska National Guard 1987-2002
135th Signal BN/35th INF
Activated for Kosovo Service (Volunteered)
Retired on medical discharge (knees)


----------



## Gunnarkouper (Oct 5, 2016)

*Military service*

U.S.Army 1971 - 1975
Fort Campbell, KY Basic Training
Hanau, Germany 532st. Maint. BN Motor Pool Sgt.
1972 Olympics and two Oktoberfest's were too much. I retired after 3 years.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Oct 6, 2016)

U.S.N. (Ret) 1975-79, 1984-2001
1975-79  HC-3, HC-11, NAS North Island, CA
1984-86, NAS North Island, CA
1986-89, USS Midway, Japan
1989-93, NAS North Island, CA
1993-96, USS Theodore Roosevelt, VA
1996-2001, NAS Jacksonville, FL


----------



## tomtedesco (Oct 7, 2016)

USMC 1965 to 1969
Parris Island  S.C.
MCAS  Cherry Point  N.C.
Lowry AFB  Colorado
MCAS Da Nang  Viet Nam
MCAS El Toro  Calif.


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 7, 2016)

Quite a list, isn't it!  Thanks to you all!


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 7, 2016)

US Navy 1955-1961 ET2
Bainbridge MD boot camp 1955
Great Lakes Naval Training Center IL 1/56 - 7/56
USS Kenneth D Bailey DDR 713 8/56 - 11/59
     Two Med Cruises, 2 Midshipman Training Cruises
     1 shake down cruise at Gitmo
     Collision at sea March 1959 - one life lost 20 odd injured.  I had a minor
     cut but got very wet as I was in our living quarters when the collision
     occurred and we were underwater briefly.

US Naval Reserve 11/59 - 9/61


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 8, 2016)

*US Navy*

1967-1968 boot camp Sandiego company 685
1968-1969 USS Rexburg EPCER 855
1969-1971 Viwtnam in country, IUWG DET-2, SEAFLOAT, Advisor Opbase KienAn
1974-1975 Re-enlist, MR "A" school
1975-1979 USS Vulcan AR5, Norfolk, VA


----------

